# KDE 3.1 laaaahm..... oder wie bekomm ich die 3.0.5 ????

## munkmill

Hallo ihr alle,

also: ich habe nun auf meinem PC (duron 1200, geforce 2mx, 256mb ram) Gentoo mit KDE 3.1 compiliert (Flags: athlon, O3, pipe, s, fomit-frame-pointer)..Allerdings braucht es ewig um irgendwas zu starten...ich habe den Eindruck es wartet nur und macht gar nix... Woran könnte das liegen???

Wie kann ich zur Not KDE3.0.5 emergen, wenn es nicht mehr im portage-tree ist?????? Ich will doch Windows loswerden, aber so wird das doch nix  :Sad: 

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Jan

----------

## -13-

Ist dein DMA Modus der Festplatte an??

Habe das Prob auch gehabt. Ohne DMA lief bei mir KDE auch lahm wie sau.

Prüfen mit hdparm /dev/hdX

Für X musse dein Festplatten Buchstabe eintragen.

----------

## munkmill

ja, das is alles an  :Sad: 

es schaut so aus, als wenn KDE nur "wartet"...es passiert absolut nix, weder die Platte arbeitet, noch die CPU wird belastet...naja und irgendwann öffnet sich dann auch das gewünschte Programm...

Wie kann ich denn ein Programm bekommen, was nicht im portage-tree ist, dort aber mal gewesen ist (vor ein paar Tagen, auf einem anderen PC)....???

Jan

----------

## -13-

Hatte das Problem auch einmal als meine "/etc/hosts" nciht gestimmt hat. 

Da musste ich dann die IP's und Namen richtig einstellen und schwung KDE lief.

War so als ob KDE ne denkpause eingelegt hat und nach 3-4 Minuten nach anklicken das prog gestartet hat.

----------

## munkmill

Super   :Very Happy:  ,

es läuft, hab zwar nur eine EthX eingetragen (nämlich die mit der statischen IP), aber trotzdem funzt es  :Smile: 

Daaanke  :Smile: 

----------

## -13-

Siehste   :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *-13- wrote:*   

> Hatte das Problem auch einmal als meine "/etc/hosts" nciht gestimmt hat. 
> 
> Da musste ich dann die IP's und Namen richtig einstellen und schwung KDE lief.
> 
> War so als ob KDE ne denkpause eingelegt hat und nach 3-4 Minuten nach anklicken das prog gestartet hat.

 

oke ich habe das gleiche prob wie ihr, was muss ich das genau eintragen??

----------

## nillsen

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

>  *-13- wrote:*   Hatte das Problem auch einmal als meine "/etc/hosts" nciht gestimmt hat. 
> 
> Da musste ich dann die IP's und Namen richtig einstellen und schwung KDE lief.
> 
> War so als ob KDE ne denkpause eingelegt hat und nach 3-4 Minuten nach anklicken das prog gestartet hat. 
> ...

 

Moin,

in die /etc/hosts:

127.0.0.1 localhost

deineIP-Nummer deinHostname

----------

## Lenz

Eine Frage nebenbei: Was ist "meineIP-Nummer"?  Aufgrund von DHCP Ändert die sich ja ständig, oder nehm' ich da auch 127.0.0.1?

----------

## nillsen

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Eine Frage nebenbei: Was ist "meineIP-Nummer"?  Aufgrund von DHCP Ändert die sich ja ständig, oder nehm' ich da auch 127.0.0.1?

 

Moin,

Dann erübrigt sich der Hostname in der Datei natürlich. Dann /etc/hostname und /etc/dnsdomainname mal überprüfen

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab das Problem mit KDE ja nicht  :Wink: .

Nur wollte ich mal in Erfahrung bringen wie das so ist. Also wenn ich an einem Router sitze, muss ich dann in die /etc/hosts noch was anderes (z.B. meinen Hostnamen) eintragen, außer:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost
```

Muss ich localhost noch durch meinen eigenen Hostnamen ersetzen oder wie ist das?

----------

## nillsen

Moin,

Die /etc/hosts ist IMHO ein reiner Ersatz für einen Nameserver im lokalen Netz. Sozuagen die resolv.conf fürs Heimnetz  :Smile:  Wenn kein Nameserver läuft, kannst du die einzelnen Hosts im Netzwerk dort eintragen um sie unter ihrem Rechnernamen zu erreichen und nicht über die IP-Nummer. Man kann naürlich auch externe IP-Nummer auflösen, aber dafür hat das Internet ja Nameserver  :Smile: 

Beispiel:

```
192.168.0.1     router.heimnetz

216.239.39.104   www.google.de

```

----------

